# NTs - Skepticism, Pessimism... Nihilism?



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

As the title says...
Who else us in a generally good mood, takes a good hard look at society, but somehow just wants to watch the world burn?


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

I've always envied chaos to breakout within a society.

It usually "gets things rolling", it's interesting to watch people's reactions and how the situation will develop, and it gives a subject to exploit and debate.

Hopefully, that chaos will reach a point where schools will be out of service for a while.


----------



## The Hatter (Apr 7, 2014)

So long as my school perished along with it, with the library safe, I'm not complaining if the world burns.


----------



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

my initial post was way ranty, so I had to scale it back a bit - at least until the ball started to roll.

I find my discontent with uselessness to be increasing almost daily.
We live in an overpopulated world, stricken with self-serving governments, police states, Ni-dom nanny states, and most importantly... stupid and oblivious people. While my ENTP nature allows for me to carry on conversation with almost anyone at any time about almost anything, my discoveries lead me to draw the conclusion that genuinely stupid people outnumber those with even a quasi-working brain. The kicker is when stupid people bullshit themselves into the belief that they are indeed clever.
Reasons such as this are why I find the movie "Idiocracy" to be hilarious beyond words.

I check my salary - I'm up quite a bit from where I was four years ago, but... what's this? My take-home is actually less? I'm not into the next tax bracket, so how can that be? Oh, yes - inflation. More money to pay for someone else's "good cause".

I find the majority of the mouth breathers to go RIGHT along with it because it "feels good". The peasants take their handouts like fat corrupt Romans drooling for bread and circuses. They will breed while the rest of us have struggled - and continue to struggle to help our own blood prevail among the shit and the ash and the laziness.
Pop a few kids and you get medicaid.
"But... you're INSENSITIVE. American kids can't STARVE."
Wrong. They most certainly can. Why should I give two shits about you and your ill-mannered spawn crowding my streets and my stores... spending what was forceably taken from me.

The same mouth-breathers always want to concern themselves with the dealings of others... Fuck sending funds to Africa. Why do you care if people smoke weed at home? Why do you care if the gays want to get married and be as miserable as the rest of us. What ultimate stake do YOU have in something unto which does not affect you personally?

They then turn and use the fallacy of misleading vividness and parade it as rational thought... such as "On no! a school got shot up." You paint a very pretty emotional picture that has VERY little to do with millions of others, yet ultimately I personally see your color palette in shades of shit.

Humankind NEEDS a mass-culling.
"I can't believe you said that. That'll never happen. You're fucked up." translation: "I deny the fact that I am subject to Darwinian principles and choose to pull the wool over my own eyes for my own comfort."

My favorite question: "Well... what if it is YOU who die?"
My favorite answer: "Then that's how it goes. Long term, I'm nobody special."



ENTP problems? lol


----------



## S33K3RZ (Oct 18, 2014)

*let the world burn*

*Issue:*
The world is messed up, people are acting irrational, governments have a monopoly of force, banks are causing wars, people care more about celebrity news than obvious treason by politicians, etc. etc.

How do you react? There are 3 major camps:

*"I don't care"*
The world will do what it does and there is nothing I can do about it. These people become Armageddon preparers =P

*"Let it Burn"*
They feel there is nothing left to save.. I myself was in this camp for a short time. Every time you turn around there is something new that has sunk to a new level of bad. 

*"Save the World"*
Spend a lot of time to constructively fix the problems.

*My solution*
I am in the third camp. If something is wrong lets fix it. I realize you are pissed off.. I was too when I was in my twenties and learned about all the bad things in the world not taught in school. We can make a positive change against this stupidity, but we need to pick our battles. The biggest challenge for the third camp is for people to understand and accept the root causes for the problems BEFORE they do anything. Attacking the symptoms actually hinders positive change in the community. I see that I have made a positive change in getting some people to think for themselves by using a few techniques, so I know it can be done.. however it isn't easy.

Unfortunately enough idiots from politicians to cult nuts and bank presidents have realized that they can strike at the root of society by screwing up and indoctrinating our kids in schools, spreading propaganda through the Media, and destroying family values without even considering if their ideas are sane. This is the battle field that the wars are fought on.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm a positive person but I'm often viewed as being negative and pessimistic.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Climhazzard said:


> As the title says...
> Who else us in a generally good mood, takes a good hard look at society, but somehow just wants to watch the world burn?


that's a 5w6 trait
I'm a skeptic/cynic as well
carlin does a bit on this on ''life is worth losing'' cd/dvd it's the last act


----------



## Climhazzard (Sep 29, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> that's a 5w6 trait
> I'm a skeptic/cynic as well
> carlin does a bit on this on ''life is worth losing'' cd/dvd it's the last act


Carlin was a class act.
What made him so funny is that he spoke the truths that everybody was thinking but nobody said aloud.


----------



## K3xP (Oct 29, 2014)

Climhazzard said:


> vinniebob said:
> 
> 
> > that's a 5w6 trait
> ...


Louis c.k is following his footsteps, he's not as direct as carlin was but I think Louis is the funniest comedian in stand up atm.

Off topic: Louis c.k NF or NT? I personally view him as ENTP but I see a lot of INFP, particularly from other INFP's.. He has Ne written all over him, just as Carlin, but I think the real question to ask is if he is detached from his ideas or not? An NT looks from outside in with no feelings attached while the NF looks outside in based on their feelings.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Climhazzard said:


> Carlin was a class act.
> What made him so funny is that he spoke the truths that everybody was thinking but nobody said aloud.


he was more of a social commentator then comic but could unite both into comic gold


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, I am prone to existential crises, and I joke about being a nihilist (and there is some truth in that), but I don't necessarily want to see the world burn.

I'm trying to do my part to improve things via my writing, Facebook, and Twitter accounts, but...yeah, there's probably no hope for humanity.

I'd really like to take my family and a few friends and move to an island somewhere. Less people. No government. No chaos, please. No bullshit...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Climhazzard said:


> As the title says...
> Who else us in a generally good mood, takes a good hard look at society, but somehow just wants to watch the world burn?


I don't. I just want to see mean people not get away with being mean.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

I am a realist but one with a bleeding heart. When I look at the world I do not see a nice place but I do see a place than can be improved.I certainly don't want to see it burn, considering that I'm apart of it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Epistemological solipsism is pretty cool. The external world is an unanswerable question. It has three positive traits that I like: Logically derived, starts in the mind and everyone is pissed off by it.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

While I edge toward the optimistic side of the realism scale, there are some days that I wish the world would burn...as long as the people I care about and certain vices (gourmet food areas, bookstores, safe-houses) are intact.


----------



## LaughingIsaac (Oct 29, 2014)

So, my NT friends all call me very optimistic whilst my NF friends tend to call me pragmatic and cynical. Both accept that I'm very rational and logical. I think my outlook is one that is realistic, but tries to be as realistic with the 'positive' and the 'negative' as they're relative, subjective concepts anyways. I tend to work on my own logic to see what I find right rather than what is seen to be right by the general public and so am a little bit of a misanthrope politically.


----------

